# Bills & taxes



## MassiveHeadache (Aug 11, 2016)

Hi all, 

Do you know what bills & taxes after the sale, not as a part of the sale, do you pay on regular basis when you buy a flat in Portugal to permanently live in? 

Many thanks!


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

:welcome:

IMI & IRS, wine, water, electricity, gas, telephone/internet, wine, food, insurance (buildings/contents/liability/health), condominium fees, wine, clothing, transport (car/bike/train/bus/taxi/petrol), pets (food/vets/licences), wine, healthcare (doctor/dentist/pharmacy etc), maintenance, legal & accountancy expenses, bank charges, wine etc and others I've probably forgotten.

YMMV.


----------



## smudges (May 2, 2013)

You probably forgot to mention wine.......


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

Definitely forgot Beer.......................and Olives............


----------



## MassiveHeadache (Aug 11, 2016)

Forgot about the essentials of wine, beer & olives! And bacalhau....Thanks


----------

